# Keresem



## Claudia Hőgyi (2016 Október 17)

Sziasztok!
Keresem Hőgyi Sándort és testvérét Hőgyi Emmát, akik Canadában születtek, a dédpapám gyermekei. Dédpapám magyar volt,'56-ban került Canadába. Magyarországon Mezőfalván (régen Hercegfalva volt ) éltek. Több magyar Hőgyi vezetéknevű ember élt Canadában. Pl. Hőgyi István, Hőgyi Mihály, Hőgyi János.
Aki bármilyen információval tud segíteni, kérem írjon 
Köszönettel:
Hőgyi Claudia


----------

